
NASA Invests in 22 Visionary Exploration Concepts - DanielBMarkham
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-invests-in-22-visionary-exploration-concepts
======
tradersam
For the lazy:

> The selected 2017 Phase I proposals are:

A Synthetic Biology Architecture to Detoxify and Enrich Mars Soil for
Agriculture, Adam Arkin, University of California, Berkeley

A Breakthrough Propulsion Architecture for Interstellar Precursor Missions,
John Brophy, NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) in Pasadena, California

Evacuated Airship for Mars Missions, John-Paul Clarke, Georgia Institute of
Technology in Atlanta

Mach Effects for In Space Propulsion: Interstellar Mission, Heidi Fearn, Space
Studies Institute in Mojave, California

Pluto Hop, Skip, and Jump, Benjamin Goldman, Global Aerospace Corporation in
Irwindale, California

Turbolift, Jason Gruber, Innovative Medical Solutions Group in Tampa, Florida

Phobos L1 Operational Tether Experiment, Kevin Kempton, NASA’s Langley
Research Center in Hampton, Virginia

Gradient Field Imploding Liner Fusion Propulsion System, Michael LaPointe,
NASA’s Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Alabama

Massively Expanded NEA Accessibility via Microwave-Sintered Aerobrakes, John
Lewis, Deep Space Industries, Inc., in Moffett Field, California

Dismantling Rubble Pile Asteroids with Area-of-Effect Soft-bots, Jay McMahon,
University of Colorado, Boulder

Continuous Electrode Inertial Electrostatic Confinement Fusion, Raymond
Sedwick, University of Maryland, College Park

Sutter: Breakthrough Telescope Innovation for Asteroid Survey Missions to
Start a Gold Rush in Space, Joel Sercel, TransAstra in Lake View Terrace,
California

Direct Multipixel Imaging and Spectroscopy of an Exoplanet with a Solar
Gravity Lens Mission, Slava Turyshev, JPL

Solar Surfing, Robert Youngquist, NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida

A Direct Probe of Dark Energy Interactions with a Solar System Laboratory, Nan
Yu, JPL

